# any info on g13 labs white widow



## rooftoproom (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm currently growing g13 labs white widow, blue venom, pure gold, and super skunk indoors hydro. All the plants seem to be flowering pretty good except the white widow. From what I've read the white widow is supposed to be predominately indica, but this looks more sativa. I don't have pix yet but will in a few days. Just wondering if anyone has any experience growing this strain by g13, and what I can expect. Its been flowering for 3 weeks and looks like other plants that have been flowering for 1 week. Any info would be appreciated thanx


----------



## 420benny (Sep 14, 2009)

I am growing it. I have 3 of them going . 2 are clones off this girl
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130663&d=1252800805
She is 7 feet tall and very sativa looking. I think g13's version is less indica than others I have seen. Mine are getting frosty, but not snow white like other white widow pics I have seen here. Interesting aroma. I can't really describe it.


----------



## rooftoproom (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweet, it seems as though you have a good outdoor grow. I also have a few outside. They are about 2 ft though and looking good, but my hydro is looking like crap, I think its just too stemmy, I mean it just went wild indoor. I'm gonna cut some of the lower branches and watch it. I have 3 other strains and they are really good. Ppm is around 1000, ph 5.7


----------



## rooftoproom (Sep 14, 2009)

Ha ha benny your plant is huge. Way to go


----------

